# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  New Ubuntu Lucid Proposed Kernel

## TheFridge

The Ubuntu kernel team has prepared a new proposed kernel for Lucid (2.6.32-25.43), containing a large number of fixes. This is a larger number of updates than we would usually push at one time, but processing of the upstream stable updates was delayed by a couple of security updates.

 This kernel should fix a lot of issues, including this one that people have been asking about a lot.

 You will get this automatically if you have updates from lucid-proposed enabled. Note that if it breaks you get to keep all the pieces,  so don’t try this on production machines.

 Please test against your favorite bugs in the changelog and provide feedback.

 Originally posted here by Steven Conklin, Ubuntu Kernel Engineer on 1 September 2010.



More...

----------


## wavingpines

Is this available as part of an ISO download?  I'm stuck on Jaunty because of a kernel oops booting the 32 bit versions of any subsequent releases (see here), and don't want to go 64 bit because of the problems with Java and Flash.

----------


## jibel

No it is not available from the ISO. You have to install Lucid and enable the -proposed repository. 

An alternative is to give a try at Maverick Beta from a LiveCD and see if the latest kernel fixes your issue.

----------


## wavingpines

Tried the Maverick 32 bit beta with the same (or at least very similar) results.  Maybe I'm the only person in the world trying to run Ubuntu on this Processor/motherboard/whatever.  I'll update Launchpad and keep my fingers crossed...

----------

